# Topics > Smart home > Unclassified home smart things >  Smart home accessories and gateways, BeeWi, Marseille, France

## Airicist

Manufacturer - BeeWi

Home page - bee-wi.com/applications-et-serveurs

----------


## Airicist

Beewi Smart Temperature & Humidity Sensor 

Published on May 19, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Beewi Smart Internet Gateway

Published on May 19, 2014

----------

